# 1994 altima GXE Knocking noise in valve cover



## dolla82 (Oct 18, 2004)

I have a 1994 GXE with 128000 miles on it, the engine runs great no problems what so ever. But i noticed there was a knocking noise in the valve cover. does that mean its time for new cams or a whole new head? can anyone throw me in the right direction. thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

dolla82 said:


> I have a 1994 GXE with 128000 miles on it, the engine runs great no problems what so ever. But i noticed there was a knocking noise in the valve cover. does that mean its time for new cams or a whole new head? can anyone throw me in the right direction. thanks


at the front of the valve cover?? if so, it could be the upper chain guide, and if it is those you take out and toss. Or it could be one of the side chain guides, chain tensoner. Sometimes the chain can wear a hole in the front cover too! Other than that I dont recall anything else going bad on those cars


----------



## dolla82 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks a lot. takes a load off my shoulders.


----------

